# nuovo kernel da kernel.org

## marziods

Una domandina: 

compilare un kernel non gentoo (ad ex ora una stable 2.6.30.1) mi permette di avere ancora un eventuale supporto oppure questo determina una trasformazione del sistema? a che svantaggi posso andare incontro? quanto manca per il rilascio del kernel pachato gentoo?

scusate doveva essere una sola domanda   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mandi

Marzio

----------

## Apetrini

Ti permette comunque di avere supporto.

Gli svantaggi ci sono solo se usi qualche funzionalità che hanno solo i kernel gentoo. In realtà sono molto poche perche negli anni pian piano molte cose sono state accolte nel kernel vanilla. Io non credo che ti faccia differenza.

Comunque non si sa quanto manca per il kernel patchato gentoo, ma tieni conto che i 2 kernel hanno norme per il versionamento diverse.

Il kernel liscio è 2.6.30.1, 2.6.30.2, 2.6.30.3 etc...quello gentoo 2.6.30-r1, 2.6.30-r2, 2.6.30-r3 etc... 

quando gli sviluppatori gentoo rilasciano una revisione del kernel applicano anche delle patch provenienti del kernel vanilla. Quindi spesso puo capitare che il kernel 2.6.30-r2 abbia anche le patch del 2.6.30.1 liscio. Non è comunque una regola fissa, sono i developer che scelgono.

----------

## marziods

 *Quote:*   

> quando gli sviluppatori gentoo rilasciano una revisione del kernel applicano anche delle patch provenienti del kernel vanilla. Quindi spesso puo capitare che il kernel 2.6.30-r2 abbia anche le patch del 2.6.30.1 liscio. Non è comunque una regola fissa, sono i developer che scelgono.

 

quindi potrebbe essere che usando il 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 potrebbe essere un 2.6.30 liscio piuttosto che un 2.6.30.1? giustamente i developper hanno sempre ragione   :Cool: 

cmq grazie per la risposta ed ora compilerò la 2.6.30.1   :Laughing: 

Marzio

----------

## Peach

esistono i vanilla-sources apposta  :Smile: 

----------

## viralex

ti consiglio di provare gli zen-sources! ormai l'overlay non viene più aggiornato da molto. però puoi usare la versione git.

http://zen-sources.org/

sono presenti molti componenti sperimentali che forse verranno aggiunti nei prossimi kernel. ovviamente sei tu a decidere se metterli o no.

ad esempio l'allocatore sqlb al posto di slab, ci sono nuovi scheduler, v/r bfq. immagino anche driver wifi .. patchati  :Very Happy: 

è presente anche un opzione che permette di compilare il kernel in "native".

----------

## marziods

interessante... non macherò di provarlo  :Smile:  e così ti dirò se wicd ha dei problemi  :Smile: 

Mandi 

Marzio

----------

